# VCDS CODING HELP PLEASE: MFSW w/DSG Paddle upgrade



## AdrianoJP (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,
please do not route me to old/other threads, because I have checked them all, and there is no solution to this neither on VWvortex nor on any other forums of public domain.
This issue is BEETLE-ONLY RELATED

So, my car is a 2012 Beetle 2.0 TSI, born with DSG gearbox, RNS510, and MFSW.

I decided to upgrade to a MFSW with DSG Paddles, and ordered from a VW parts reseller the following parts:
- New steering wheel
- 5C5 953 513 C
- 5C0 959 653
Basically the new steering wheel itself, the control module and the column light switch assembly.

From installation, professionally carried out and double checked, I haven't managed to get neither the wheel MF controls, nor the paddles to work.
After basic coding 12345 of the control module, VCDS just tells me he can't see it or can't communicate. 
Centr Elec doesn't give new options under Byte 9, so much for that. Installation List in CAN Gateway is OK.
Today I even took the car to a Bosch Service Center, and they tried all afternoon on the phone with their support center, but nothing. In the end they told me to go to a VW Service center.
I would prefer not to, because the car has Revo Engine Software, and I wouldn't want them to cancel/overwrite it...
Am now based in Turin, Italy, and there is nobody apart me that offers professional VCDS services. :-(
Maybe looking at my coding, someone of you can help me define the problem?
Thank you in advance for any help!

Chassis Type: 16 (6R0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 17 19 25 2E 37 44 56

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: 06J-907-115-CCZ.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 AJ HW: 06J 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.2 04 2159 
Revision: P3H07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403000C1C070160
Shop #: WSC 12593 793 419366
VCID: 73CA8DFE12FE8686991-8026

1 Fault Found:
005784 - Please Check DTC Memory of Steering Wheel Electronics 
P1698 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 7701 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2022.14.27
Time: 10:26:19

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 54.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.319 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 C HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2726 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001108081427
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 19169F56D0D21CD673D-804C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: F43B60F8092300FF2F0D06ED901E0041250800
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BDAA5DEFAAECEC6C11-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5C0 907 044 A HW: 5C0 907 044 A
Component: Climatronic H02 0101 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 3010004002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00230
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 2166B7B630824416BBD-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 937 088 F HW: 6R0 937 088 
Component: BCM PQ25 Re4 H50 0352 
Revision: BU050001 Serial number: 04571250110021
Coding: 7CB869780801080001AB09306E0F86D58FC2610F60840C41B20004000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 41A61736D8C26416DBD-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 140911 05 54 0403 
Coding: 02300A

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 AQ HW: 6R0 959 801 AQ Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 002 1060 
Coding: 0CBC34

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 BD HW: 6R0 959 802 BD
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 1060 
Coding: 0CBC34

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Q0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5C5 919 475 HW: 7E0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H10 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 84091125801839
Coding: 108101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00125
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW3240000 001004
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW3240000.rod
VCID: F0C002F22BE83D9EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 F HW: 5C0 959 655 F
Component: AirbagVW10 012 0613 
Serial number: 003JQD014X6J 
Coding: 0000424B
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW01.rod
VCID: 354E73E6940AD8B6775-8060

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME10305662ZZZG

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME55471163ZZZQ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C5 920 870 HW: 5C5 920 870 
Component: KOMBI H10 0015 
Revision: X0010005 Serial number: 
Coding: 150B01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00125
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04305
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10_SE12.rod
VCID: E7F269AE1E26FA26B59-80B2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6R0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H38 0035 
Revision: H38 Serial number: 09091101300182
Coding: 254080
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 34484EE29770C1BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5C5 920 870 
Component: IMMO H10 0015 
Revision: X0010005 Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01301
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10_VW21.rod
VCID: EAF4109A0D34C74EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660524397 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2976AF9640B28C56E3D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 F HW: 1T0 035 680 F
Component: RNS-MID H55 3970 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L5219080
Coding: 04000402040000900002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 314647F66862F4962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 34484EE25770C1BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 F HW: 1T0 035 680 F
Component: RNS-MID H55 3970 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L5219080
Coding: 04000402040000900002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 314647F66862F4962BD-8064

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm interested to see if anyone can help, I wanted to change to a paddle wheel as well! Good luck mate!

-Wes


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

misterwes said:


> I'm interested to see if anyone can help, I wanted to change to a paddle wheel as well! Good luck mate!
> 
> -Wes


This parts re-seller you mention, who supplied the control module. Is there any way to find out if the
part was defective?

Have you checked around to see if there are any 'aftermarket friendly' VW dealerships near you like
Linden VW in Linden, N.J.?


----------



## DizturbedOne (May 24, 2007)

Make sure that the gateway module is coded for a steering column module. Seeing as how it's not in the auto scan, that could be a possibility. That's where I would start personally.


----------



## AdrianoJP (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you,
On the Can Gateway ghe only thing I manage to do is Access the installation list. Do you have actual code suggestions I could try? Cheers

Regarding the other replies above, unfortunnately I don't have any tuner friendly VW's here...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

AdrianoJP said:


> Thank you,
> On the Can Gateway ghe only thing I manage to do is Access the installation list. Do you have actual code suggestions I could try? Cheers
> 
> Regarding the other replies above, unfortunnately I don't have any tuner friendly VW's here...


Remember a Golf owner stating that he needed to get the latest Vag com 11.11 in order to get access to
coding.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

I am pretty sure the C is not for Multi Function or DSG steering wheels.

There are 4 different part numbers.

5C5-953-513-E-9B9 is for the standard steering colum switch.
5C5-953-513-C-9B9 (Which now superceedes to 513-G-9B9) is the standard steering colum switch WITH Cruise Control
5C5-953-513-D-9B9 is for the standard steering colum switch with MultiFunction Steering Wheel and TipTronic (AKA DSG Paddles)
5C5-953-513-F-9B9 is for the standard steering colum switch with Cruise Control, MultiFunction Steering Wheel and TipTronic (AKA DSG Paddles)

Based on this, I believe the F is the version you needed.


----------



## AdrianoJP (Nov 3, 2013)

Very useful info, and actually fits in with what I see on the coding side, thank you!
I do have the latest VagCom


----------



## tweetyII (Oct 30, 2007)

*Didi you get it to work ?*



AdrianoJP said:


> Very useful info, and actually fits in with what I see on the coding side, thank you!
> I do have the latest VagCom


Hi did thenew switch 5C5-953-513-F-9B9 helpto make it work ?

I like to swap my MSG whell also to one with paddles and i have a 2012 2.0 TFSI....

Thanks for a quick update on your project !

Cheers !


----------



## lokacztar (Jun 6, 2013)

*MFSW with paddles retrofiting*

connect 1 wire from -pin 17- of the plug B bordnetz ( wire purple/ white) to 16 pin plug under the steering wheel -pin 8-. Of course you need a wire to airbag from MFSW. and go to VCDS and make active MFSW. that's all work with all Beetle w/o mfsw
Tested in Beetle 2012 2.5 - tiptronic and all works perfectly


----------



## homi0102 (May 5, 2016)

When mine is this how to connect in 25 years ceremony, I do not get communication. Is there how to connect that a model number is different one, and is still different BMC?


----------



## homi0102 (May 5, 2016)

connect 1 wire from -pin 17- of the plug B bordnetz ( wire purple/ white) to 16 pin plug under the steering wheel -pin 8-. Of course you need a wire to airbag from MFSW. and go to VCDS and make active MFSW. that's all work with all Beetle w/o mfsw Tested in Beetle 2012 2.5 - tiptronic and all works perfectly


----------



## homi0102 (May 5, 2016)

The beetle This is 2013 model car. BCM is 7H0937090CZ21
My wheel doesn't have a "MFSW".So I bought a new wheel with MFSW.I want to replace to it.Let me know how to connect them?My car navigation system is "carrozzeria cyber navi"from Japan.


----------



## homi0102 (May 5, 2016)

[


----------

